# Happy Birthday Havana (02/22)



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Have a wonderful and happy birthday! arty:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2::clap2:Happy Birthday Havana!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAVANA!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Ahhh!!!~ Havana says a big Thank You from her little tiny bed....(ok, ok so it is Heidi's bed....LOL):biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

_Happy Birthday, Havana!!!!!_


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Havana!

Katie she is so adorable in Heidi's little bed, keep those B-Day pictures coming.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Havana!!!!!! Hava Great Day!!!! Too cute in her little bed....They all take turns using each others beds here as well!!!!*


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAVANA!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Here are a couple more pics of Havana/Ahnold as babies.....
I can't believe it's been 2 years!!!
From left to right:
Gilligan, Harley, Ahnold, Havana and Millie just before they went to their new homes~


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Havana!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!:whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday Havana!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Have a great birthday!

Amanda & Dora


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Havana. arty: :cheer2: arty: :cheer2: arty:*


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HAVANA!!

Love, Maddie May


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

arty: HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAVANA !


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Havana!


----------

